# What do you pay for cable/phone/internet



## udpolo15 (Feb 4, 2010)

I pay about $175 per month for a package deal that has unlimited voice, and cable internet. I don't get any premium channels (HBO), but have a fairly comprehensive package, along with HD (2 TVs) and a DVR.

On a related note, anyone have any experience with ATT U-verse? Just became available to me. The price is the same but they are giving $300 gift cards to new customers.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't have cable, but I do have cable internet as well as cable phone with Comcast.

The base price is around $50, but with all of the taxes and fees I pay maybe $68.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 4, 2010)

I have directv and cable internet. For both of them I pay around $110/month. We don't have a home phone, we just use our cells.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2010)

Phone-AT&amp;T-102

Cable-Time Warner-69

Internet-Mindspring dialup-18

I need to start looking at package deals and going Wi-fi.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2010)

udpolo15 said:


> I pay about $175 per month for a package deal that has unlimited voice, and cable internet. I don't get any premium channels (HBO), but have a fairly comprehensive package, along with HD (2 TVs) and a DVR.
> On a related note, anyone have any experience with ATT U-verse? Just became available to me. The price is the same but they are giving $300 gift cards to new customers.


we pay $143 / month although it keeps jumping a few cents every month. We get cable (no premium movie channels, but we have 10-15 HD channels)/internet/local phone.

be weary of the gift cards...we signed up for a checking account that gave us gift cards and free checks and they were added to the 1099-int tax form so we had to claim the value on our taxes for 2009, which did lower the return about $15. If I would have known that I would have declined the "free" gifts.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 4, 2010)

currently $60 per month, that'll go up to $75 per month once the promotional period for my TV service is up.

I pay $30 a month for internet from these guys Clear

It is awesome. Slower connection than what I had with Comcast, but it costs half as much and I haven't had any service outages yet (unlike with comcast).

Currently my TV service is $30 per month, that'll go up to $45 after the 12 month promotional period. I have a "whole house" HD DVR with three tuners which can run two TV's independently. No premium channels except for Skinamax :dancingnaughty: which was thrown in practically free (a penny for the entire year). We have all the local channels in HD as well as a few other channels. I really don't know how they decide which channels we should get in HD, we aren't paying any extra for HD, so I won't complain about getting a few in HD.

I don't have a home phone line.


----------



## goodal (Feb 4, 2010)

we only have our cells at about $50 a month. dish network with dvr, locals and 120 channels for $52. dont have internet at home. too dang expensive. it would be another $70.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 4, 2010)

bundled cable service with RCN

unlimited long-distance phone service

20megabit/sec internet (although i can never get it test higher than 10megabits/sec download)

extended calbe + all the Showtime premium channels + VOD (video on demand)

two cable boxes + 1 DVR

~$150/month


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I have directv and cable internet. For both of them I pay around $110/month. We don't have a home phone, we just use our cells.



same for us, i dont have any premium channels, I had showtime for 6 months free due to a comcast screw up, i really enjoyed Weeds and dexter though..


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 4, 2010)

You know, I consider myself a fairly smart guy, and somewhat frugal, but I for the life of me can't seem to find a way these "Bundles" will work.

I have Directv, AT&amp;T cell and Home phone, and DSL through bellsouth. now for SURE there's something that would be cheaper than what I pay now.

$145 - Directv with about everything

$95 - Home Phone

$140- Cell phone

crap....I don't know If I have ever seen all those stacked up like that before! OK...forget the Frugal comment!


----------



## csb (Feb 4, 2010)

Phone and DSL= $80/month

Digital cable (lots of channels and free HD, but no premium and no DVR)-$80/month

I don't have a cell phone.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2010)

We have a tv/Internet bundle through RCN.

Basic digital package, no extras for HD or DVR. Fast internet = $80/mo

Phone thtou Vonage = $30/mo

Total of around $110.


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 4, 2010)

csb said:


> I don't have a cell phone.


You realize it is 2010?

Kidding-that is pretty impressive. I was a hold out for a while, but it really does make my life a whole lot easier.


----------



## Fluvial (Feb 4, 2010)

We have a bundled service with Comcast. Two land lines (unlimited nationwide long distance), cable TV (no premium channels) and high-speed Internet, $158. I also have five cell phone numbers under one plan, it runs a little below $200 a month.


----------



## csb (Feb 4, 2010)

udpolo15 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a cell phone.
> ...


badal doesn't have internet at home!

I just can't make the jump to cell phone. I really enjoy the times when I'm unavailable and don't want to pay $50/month to end that. My husband, on the other hand, is a Blackberry addict. He pays that bill himself.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 4, 2010)

csb said:


> badal doesn't have internet at home!
> I just can't make the jump to cell phone. I really enjoy the times when I'm unavailable and don't want to pay $50/month to end that. My husband, on the other hand, is a Blackberry addict. He pays that bill himself.


After seeing this comment and the one about you paying taxes, do you and your husband have separate finances?


----------



## MonteBiker (Feb 4, 2010)

No cable, internet or land line... We have two TV's, one set of rabbit ears, a digital converter box and a library card...

I joke that we are one step away from living in a cave.


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 4, 2010)

csb said:


> udpolo15 said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


I must have missed that comment.

You can always ignore the cell phone. I know most people have the expectation that an immediate response is needed, but I have no problem ignore emails, phone calls. My wife gets mad at me because I'll ignore the home phone if I am busy with something else. If it is important, they can leave a message.


----------



## Fluvial (Feb 4, 2010)

udpolo15 said:


> You can always ignore the cell phone. I know most people have the expectation that an immediate response is needed, but I have no problem ignore emails, phone calls. My wife gets mad at me because I'll ignore the home phone if I am busy with something else. If it is important, they can leave a message.


I can't figure out what's up with that. The reason I have voice mail/an answering machine is so that people can leave me a message! I've even had some folks try to _answer my cell phone for me _! They only make that mistake once.


----------



## csb (Feb 4, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > badal doesn't have internet at home!
> ...


Indeed we do. There is a shared fund for the mortgage and some savings, but most stuff is separate accounts. In fact, I pay the phone/internet and he pays cable. We have other expenses split too. It works out really well for us.



MonteBiker said:


> No cable, internet or land line... We have two TV's, one set of rabbit ears, a digital converter box and a library card...
> I joke that we are one step away from living in a cave.


I'm pretty sure they can pull your American citizenship for living like that! 



udpolo15 said:


> You can always ignore the cell phone. I know most people have the expectation that an immediate response is needed, but I have no problem ignore emails, phone calls. My wife gets mad at me because I'll ignore the home phone if I am busy with something else. If it is important, they can leave a message.


Why would I pay for something to ignore? I also ignore the home phone if I'm busy with something. I love that our phone has spoken caller ID...I don't even have to look at the phone to know who's calling.


----------



## z06dustin (Feb 4, 2010)

iphone - 77, tv - 68.


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> udpolo15 said:
> 
> 
> > You can always ignore the cell phone. I know most people have the expectation that an immediate response is needed, but I have no problem ignore emails, phone calls. My wife gets mad at me because I'll ignore the home phone if I am busy with something else. If it is important, they can leave a message.
> ...


My parents are the worst. When I am at their house and my BB beeps with a message, my mom will coming running to find me and let me know that someone emailed me. This is usually when I head up to see them for a Sunday dinner so I care even less about responding then during the week.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2010)

csb said:


> udpolo15 said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


Do what I do; I got a Tracfone. 20 bucks every three months just in case I need it in an emergency.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 5, 2010)

csb said:


> Indeed we do. There is a shared fund for the mortgage and some savings, but most stuff is separate accounts. In fact, I pay the phone/internet and he pays cable. We have other expenses split too. It works out really well for us.


That's cool. I have some friends that do that as well. It would never work for us. My wife doesn't even know the passwords for our banking sites. If I didn't tell her how things were going, she would never know about our finances. The good thing is that she is very frugal, so I don't have to worry about her spending a ton of money.


----------



## dagget (Feb 5, 2010)

Internet from Cox Cable $33, DishNetwork $65 and home phone from Vonage $15.



udpolo15 said:


> You can always ignore the cell phone. I know most people have the expectation that an immediate response is needed, but I have no problem ignore emails, phone calls. My wife gets mad at me because I'll ignore the home phone if I am busy with something else. If it is important, they can leave a message.


Our daughter is back living with us for awhile and she gets that automatic flinch to grad the phone if it rings during dinner or some other time that I don't care. She may lose the response before she moves out. I figure that is is there for MY convenience, not the caller's, and I'll get to it when I'm ready.


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2010)

I had Verizon pay-as-you-go back before it became the plan it is now. That old phone hangs out in the car with a charger, so I can call 911 if I need to do so.

If anyone were to handle the finances, it would be me. My husband is pretty clueless about those kinds of things. He's been hovering over me while I try to do taxes, because he thinks it's some voodoo magic I'm performing. I'm filling in the blanks!


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a bundle package from mediacom cable:

Family Cable, IP Phone, Cable Modem = $145

The local phone company is trying to break into the TV market, by offering IP TV. The same bundle (DSL instead of Cable Modem) would be essentially $80 / month for a year, then up to $120/mo. They just have to upgrade to a fiberoptics trunk near my neighborhood. Probably in the next year or two, then I'm switching.


----------



## goodal (Feb 5, 2010)

csb said:


> udpolo15 said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


a fact my wife consistently "reminds" me about.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 5, 2010)

I pay about $110/mo for Dishnetwork, but that's with 2 HDTV/DVR receivers, the sports package and HBO. Gotta have my Entourage.

Internet is DSL through AT&amp;T, $30/mo

No Home phone, I only pay for my wife's Iphone which is about $60/mo. I use my work cell phone for my calls, but I don't really call anyone so it usually just sits on the charger unused.


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2010)

badal said:


> a fact my wife consistently "reminds" me about.


I would go crazy without internet at home.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 5, 2010)

We pay $150 for cable internet, phone with 200 minutes of long distance, and expanded cable (no premium channels) to the local monopoly telecom provider.

We have joint finances, I'm a nut with Quicken and I track where all of our money is spent. My wife stays at home with the kids so she doesn't have an income. We have a family cell phone plan that runs about $100 a month for both phones, no blackberry/iphone crap, just basic cell phones.

On another note, my wife has really gotten in to the couponing thing. I can't believe how much money she has been saving. Our grocery budget (which includes stuff like diapers, detergent, etc.) has gone from $800 a month down to $400 a month.


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> On another note, my wife has really gotten in to the couponing thing. I can't believe how much money she has been saving. Our grocery budget (which includes stuff like diapers, detergent, etc.) has gone from $800 a month down to $400 a month.


Couponing can be crazy. My wife does it in spurts, but when she is in to it, she goes all out. I have been with her when she has saved 75% off the bill.

For the most part, my wife and I do joint finances. One thing we do that has solved a lot of arguments is we each take a set amount of money out in cash at the beginning of the month. It is ours to spend as we wish, no questions asked. I want to go get blitzed, my decision. She wants to go spend ridiculous amounts (at least in my opinion) on clothing, her decision.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 5, 2010)

udpolo15 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > On another note, my wife has really gotten in to the couponing thing. I can't believe how much money she has been saving. Our grocery budget (which includes stuff like diapers, detergent, etc.) has gone from $800 a month down to $400 a month.
> ...



We did the individual allowance thing when we were both working and we were sans kiddos. That individual allowance got cut when Mrs. Chucktown decided to stay at home. We're probably 5 years away from being able to do that again.


----------



## Fluvial (Feb 5, 2010)

My husband is kind of spoiled in the money department. He is responsible for one bill (mortgage note) and is free to spend the rest of his paycheck as he wishes. I pay all the other bills. He usually does pay for all automobile-related repair expenses though.


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2010)

$98 for the fastest internet available and the HD cable package with the Showtime add on (just for Dexter and The Tudors). We don't have a need for a land line.


----------

